# Oberon Handbags



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Does anyone have an Oberon handbag?  I was wondering what they look like inside.  They look quite beautiful on the site.  They are expensive, but look like they would last forever.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

You're talking dangerous stuff here, those handbags.  

I recall someone posting pictures of one of the handbags.  Maybe if you did a search.  I think they're on the picture thread and from sometime in Dec.


----------



## Nytngale (Dec 20, 2008)

I have an Oberon tote - Avenue of Trees in fern. It is absolutely gorgeous, has one zipper pocket, a cellphone size pocket and 1 additional larger pocket. It is deep enough to carry my Dell mini and Kindle. The construction is excellent and it is a striking, unique handbag. There are some pictures of another Oberon purse on another thread as well.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> Does anyone have an Oberon handbag? I was wondering what they look like inside. They look quite beautiful on the site. They are expensive, but look like they would last forever.


My hubby told me I can get one for my bday....my bday is in July . LOL!


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

what are the approximate width and length of the handbag?


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Here's the link to the page with pictures of the Oberon Handbag. I bookmarked it. Does that tell you anything?
Berni

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1287.0.html


----------



## CherylH (Dec 20, 2008)

I got the avenue of trees in saddle (and a few of their other products as well).  

The purse is beautiful, but I would offer a small caution.  If you're someone like me who, carries a ton of stuff, the purse is going to seem small.  I have a hard time zipping it shut--because it's overstuffed.  

I wish they had a larger size tote that had a bottom strip so it could expand to give it more carrying capacity, and 2-3 main pockets that zipped and/or snapped instead of just one.

If you carry a moderate amount of stuff around, it should be just fine.

It's well made, the leather is thick.  This purse should last me for years--if I can just give up some of the items I think I need to haul around.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you have the largest handbag? They show 2 sizes. I carry alot of stuff, so was wondering.


----------



## CherylH (Dec 20, 2008)

The Avenue of Trees is the trapezoid shaped one.  It's wider at the top and taller than the other shape, but narrower at the bottom.    I don't think there'd be too much difference in the amount either purse would hold.

Like I said before, it's a really nice purse and a good size if you carry just the normal purse stuff.  But if you tend to carry lots of stuff, it may not be quite big enough.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

CherylH said:


> I got the avenue of trees in saddle (and a few of their other products as well).
> 
> The purse is beautiful, but I would offer a small caution. If you're someone like me who, carries a ton of stuff, the purse is going to seem small. I have a hard time zipping it shut--because it's overstuffed.
> 
> ...


----------

